
Oracle vs. Google, Talent Wars: Google Won on 12/2003 - violaleeblues
https://www.paysa.com/company-rank#!companies=Google:::Oracle&startDate=2000-01-12
======
jorgecastillo
Obviously, who in their right mind, would go work for Oracle, when they can
work for Google?

